# Balloon Molly advice please



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi everyone...this has probably been asked on here before....

I bought some Balloon Mollies today, 1 looks extremely pregnant!

I've learn't that they give birth to live young, and you should seperate the fry from all other fish...BUT when will i have to seperate the pregnant one from the rest?
I've looked on google search and it says that look for charecter change....problem is i only got them today!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

What are the tank mates?

You could separate the fry but please do not use one of them breeding trap things, they will cause un necessary stress to your fish.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> What are the tank mates?


what other fish do i have?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes what other fish do you have? How big is your tank?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

3 Balloon Molley's, 2 Leopard Danios, 1 Zedra Danio, 1 Mountain Minnow, 1 Borneo Sucker & 1 unknown fish
and Joey, the green cheeked conure 

Just saw your signature 

what sex are all your mollies?

And I'd think about upping your Danios to atleast 6, the bigger the group the better and I'd get atleast 5 or maybe 6 more minnows for a start, they are schooling fish and don't do very well on their own.


I don't know about the pregnant molly, use your judgement I'd say. But with those fish you have, you MAY be alright having your molly in your current tank, just put in some tall or bushy plants to provide adequate hiding spaces.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> 3 Balloon Molley's, 2 Leopard Danios, 1 Zedra Danio, 1 Mountain Minnow, 1 Borneo Sucker & 1 unknown fish
> and Joey, the green cheeked conure
> 
> Just saw your signature
> ...


i believe i have 2 females and a male molley.

My tank is not a big one....about the size of a computer screen....not sure to be truthful with volume of water :blush2: it was the biggest plastic tank in the petshop i have 2 fake plants and a bridge in there too


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh right... Then I'd think about rehoming some of your fish so you can up your schools because it's not fair on the fish to be in such a small group.

Did you cycle your water before adding fish and I assume you've got a filter and heater?

Hopefully if you have two females the chances of them surviving are higher as they won't get stressed by being bombarded by the males. I'd leave her in the tank for now and see how it goes  Good luck


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Oh right... Then I'd think about rehoming some of your fish so you can up your schools because it's not fair on the fish to be in such a small group.
> 
> Did you cycle your water before adding fish and I assume you've got a filter and heater?
> 
> Hopefully if you have two females the chances of them surviving are higher as they won't get stressed by being bombarded by the males. I'd leave her in the tank for now and see how it goes  Good luck


Im looking into getting a bigger tank...I've got a filter system...but not a heater....pet shop adviced not to for cold water fish and for my tank size.

Water itself is fine and established all ph's etc are fine


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

You have tropical fish, not cold water fish, so they need heat.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> You have tropical fish, not cold water fish, so they need heat.


i've got cold water fish...thats why no heater or lights


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

oh and she gave birth last night!!! was really interesting and wierd!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Danios, Mollies and minnows are all tropical fish as I keep them as well.

Grats on the birth!


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've never kept balloon mollies before but have kept other variations. I like most of the live bearing fish so have owned most of them at some point, yeah defo keep and eye on the little ones the big ones will try and eat them.
Have to agree with NicoleW, Mollies and Danios are tropical fish and do need a heater. If I would you I'd go educate the pet shop staff!!


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

i bought mine from Maidenhead Aquarium Centre In Wiltshire, fully qualified (certificates proudly on display), theres 3 departments, tropical, coldwater and pond (Koi etc) i bought all mine from the coldwater department....i did ask about the Danio's as i honestly thought they were tropical:crazy:....but they assured me theres 2 types of Danios and the one's i picked were the coldwater variety....the same as the rest of what i have....

The Danio's, minnow & Borneo Sucker i've had well over a year and haven't had any problems:smile5:

i finally got my new (second hand)tank today....advertised as a 2ft tank....i think they advertised wrong as its deffo a 4ft tank 
needs a good clean as it smells abit....i'll deffo get more Danio's & minnow's as you suggested:thumbup1:
but that wont be for a while as i've got to get the conditions right

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/cyprinids2/p/zebradanio.htm


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Danios, white cloud mountain minnows and borneos are all temperate fish, so should be fine at around room temperature, though a heater would be useful to keep the temp stable . They all prefer a temperature range of around 18-24C.

Mollies however are indeed tropical fish and really are not suitable to be kept with the other fish you have. They would prefer a higher temperature (around 25-28C) and slightly brackish water. I'd be inclined to take them back to the shop.


----------

